# How soon can a doe rebreed??



## myfainters

While I'm waiting for one of my buck pens to dry out I've had a buck out with my preggy does and my doe Socks (she has 4 week old quads) I just saw her standing for my buck!!!!!!! AHHHHH :GAAH: Can she be rebred???? Is this unhealthy for her? She has always had quads... so if she is pregnant again can her body even sustain nursing quads plus being pregnant????? :shrug: :?


----------



## Idahodreamer

Not good.  I usually wait at least 3-4 months before I even 'think' of rebreeding.


----------



## myfainters

Well, obviously I wasn't "thinking" of rebreeding! LOL I'm more in shock that she just got bred.... she's not in season and she has 4 week old babies on her.... that's why I let my buck out to run around on higher ground with the girls... I figured there was no chance of already pregnant does and a doe nursing 4 week old quads that wasn't in season being bred. ..... maybe I didn't word my question correctly. CAN a doe not in season nursing 4 week old kids get pregnant?


----------



## Idahodreamer

Yeah I hear you . . . .hope someone else can answer your Q. 
I hope she isn't bred . . . that would be quite the stressful event for both you and her . . .


----------



## BetterBuckskins

How do you know she wasn't in season?


----------



## bheila

One of my does always comes into heat 2 weeks after she kids....yes they can be bred and yes it would be very stressful on her body. Another one of my does that just got bred 2 weeks ago is out there flagging for the buck but no other signs of heat. Normally she's loud, has a red pooch, discharge and flags for him.


----------



## StaceyRosado

she wouldnt stand for teh buck unless she was in season 

Yes she can get pregnant when nursing kids.


----------



## jdgray716

Honestly, a doe can rebreed before kidding. But yes after is very much so possible. One thing to keep in mind is this does not hurn a healthy doe. Make sure you keep her sup well and you should be fine. Now would I do this every breeding season, no that is too much ware and tare. However, every few years you can breed a healthy doe back to back with no problems. She will be fine. Now keep in mind many does that are not ready will not take too. Trust me, plenty of greed can prove to some folks trying to do this every breeding season to be very much so the opposite from what they are wanting. Mother nature will take care of her own in a since, if it is not time it won't always happen.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes I agree....... she can get pregnant soon after kidding... it isn't easy on there bodies.... as it doesn't alow them to snap there bodies back into shape.. there is an option.... to give her the shot to abort ...if you want that option..... Goats are tricky...critters aren't they.... :hug:


----------



## myfainters

Thanks you guys... I'm thinking everyone is just frisky from the cold! LOL... My doe that is DEFINITELY due in March was out there flagging him this morning... What the???? Anyway.... Triton is put away now and I am hoping that Socks doesn't take. She's never come into season before this soon after kidding.... (I've had her since she was 8 weeks old. she's 5 now) Plus she's the herd queen... when she's in season everybody knows! LOL So please keep your fingers crossed that she comes into season in 3 weeks!!!! If not... I guess she will go in a pen with her kids and get mass amounts of feed for the next 5 months! <sigh>


----------



## jdgray716

As I said, it is possible for a doe to breed before kidding. Normally it id further along the does term. However, a doe can come into heat right before her due date. I have never heard it sooner then three weeks prior to, but I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Dover Farms

If you don't want her bred...lute her. And then you won't have to wonder.


----------



## myfainters

Would Lute have any effect on her 4 nursing doelings? Plus... I'm kinda afraid to use it.... is there any chance of a doe going sterile after using it? Any type of infection worries or anything?  I DON'T want her rebreed.. actually I had planned on giving her a year off before rebreeding (18 months before kidding again) her since she's had so many babies already. She is my BEST producer though... so any chance of harming her fertility I just can't take. 

I know I sound like a worry wart here... but I've never had to use anything like that before.... in 6 years of breeding this hasn't happened (the great buck escapes have... but I've never had a nursing doe get rebred)


----------



## jdgray716

Jess,

For one, we are not even sure she took. If she did and she is healthy, don't worry about it. Once in her life a back to back breeding will not hurt her. And if it has not happened in 6 years and it did happen now, chanses are it won't happen for another 6. I personally would not risk the fears you have as I think they are valid.


----------



## liz

If she does settle, you can always pull her kids in another month and let her dry off....8 weeks old is ok to wean. Don't push the grain on her, just be sure she has free access to good hay as well as minerals. Keep her condition in mind, if she starts to show sign that it is taking it's toll, then you should up her grain.


----------



## jdgray716

liz said:


> If she does settle, you can always pull her kids in another month and let her dry off....8 weeks old is ok to wean. Don't push the grain on her, just be sure she has free access to good hay as well as minerals. Keep her condition in mind, if she starts to show sign that it is taking it's toll, then you should up her grain.


Amen, I am right there with you Liz! :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## liz

> Amen, I am right there with you Liz!


This is just what I would do if this was my doe, we all know how resilliant goats can be but it also helps to "know" our girls...she'll let you know if she needs the extra support :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms

myfainters said:


> Would Lute have any effect on her 4 nursing doelings? is there any chance of a doe going sterile after using it? Any type of infection worries or anything?


It is your doe, your decision. I'm just offering up another option.

I was looking up info for milking does(we've only had to use it to induce labor, so no milkers). There is no milk withhold time on the lute and a 72 hour withhold time on the dex(according to Fias Co Farm's site). There shouldn't be any infections. If you'd like, I can post on the other forum I am on with the breeders that use it every year. They should know for sure.


----------



## Dover Farms

Please excuse me....I was tired when I wrote that this morning.  You will not need dex in your situation.


----------



## liz

In response to using Lute...I have had to use for an unwanted breeding and had no effect on the fertility of the doe afterwards.


----------



## Dover Farms

Oh and that, too. :doh: We used it on all but one doe last year with no fertility problems. All are confirmed bred this year via ultrasound. I also know of someone that has induced their does for many years without any problems. If they did have problems...I highly doubt they would still use it and recommend it like they do.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Lute will not effect the fertility of your doe.


----------

